# Dynastes Granti



## yen_saw (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep, is the season again! Here are some D. Granti pics, traded them with my orchid mantisk. Not a bad deal at all. They love banana!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pics as always yen. Those are interesting beetles.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 26, 2006)

those are the kind i am getting from fansisco


----------

